# Mp3 player lyra RD2840 help



## Krouger (Mar 28, 2005)

I have had this player for almost 2 years and it has given me very few problems 

now, however, I am getting a file missing error which says basically that i need to update my system files 

but... how can i update the files if everytime i start it up it will not connect to the computer? 

I have the systray application started up but when i try to turn it on the player never connects to the computer 

Help is appreciated


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

You may need to reinstall the software or your connector has become defective.

http://www.rcaaudiovideo.com/en-US/Downloads.html?ProductID=RD2840


----------



## Krouger (Mar 28, 2005)

That is the problem
I need to update the system files on the device
however, when i turn it on and plug it on... it just continuously loads but never tries to connect...eventually i get a message telling me to update the system files
but i cant update them if i cant connect the device

Defective connector? I dont think so... the problem recently arose and i hadnt connected it to my pc for a while


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

Krouger said:


> That is the problem
> I need to update the system files on the device
> however, when i turn it on and plug it on... it just continuously loads but never tries to connect...eventually i get a message telling me to update the system files
> but i cant update them if i cant connect the device
> ...


Downloads to your MP3 player link posted in prior post/ your saying you connect the player via usb windows isn't detecting the player


----------



## Krouger (Mar 28, 2005)

Yes

I'm not exactlly sure what it is
the player normally starts up and connects via USB
however it just shows the "RCA Lyra" loading screen and never goes past that stage

It's never even shows up at all on my computer... it doesn't even attempt to connect itself I think. I dont get a "Unknown device" message either.

I have the software and everything on cd but I can't get the player to even show up so i can add the files


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Have you tried hitting the reset button (if it has one).


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

Does this problem persist on all usb ports/


----------



## Krouger (Mar 28, 2005)

Yes it has a reset button and it does no good

I also made sure to try all 3 of the usb ports I have (even the one which had a working item in it)


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Do you have another computer you can test this with?


----------



## Krouger (Mar 28, 2005)

Yes, I tried it on my aunt's laptop (which, by the way, I have used it on before and it worked then) and it still did not work


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

Then your usb connector has become defective/ or the player itself IMHO.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Have you tried another cable?


----------



## Krouger (Mar 28, 2005)

I don't have another cable

yes the player is acting up... this is the problem, nothing to do with the computer

Im just wondering if there is anything I can do to access the player


----------

